# Bulk Ammo, where do you buy?



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Any suggestions on where to buy bulk ammo?
Have a couple thousand rounds of 5.56, 9mm, and .22 LR. Want to get more .357 magnums for my S&W and .38 specials for wife's S&W.
Just some bulk target ammo.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Me?... personally?.......... gun shows.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

I have used Ammunitionstore.com several times and been happy with prices and ship speed in fact placed a 3500 rnd order 2 days ago.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gun bot and ammo seek compare prices from many retailers. Best way I know to find bargains. I have patronized at least a dozen different ones.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

www.luckygunner.com

If they have it in stock, they post how much they have.
If they don't have it in stock, it does not even show up on the site.

For me, sometimes it's more complicated, looking for military surplus ammo. Can't always afford 1,000 rounds of 7.62X54R at commercial price.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

www.sgammo.com Sam and Layla Gabbert have more than pretty much anyone else, never price gouge and he has great suppliers. I just bought some a couple weeks ago. My ample stockpile is right from their palates.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Ammo Seek is the easiest way to look for the best pricing.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I guess I am old-fashioned, but I usually by mine at either gun shows or my LGS. I know that I pay a little more but I like to support my local "mom and pops", plus it also builds a relationship with them. JM2C


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

Also outdoors unlimited


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Update my 3500 round includes 5 calibers 
Ordered Friday received today from 
Ammunitionstore.com


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Well, almost all of the FMJ stuff is dried up all of a sudden. I did manage to get in an order from SG for 3 50 count boxes of Ranger Bonded (the old black talon ammo) for my new Sig MPX. 
Take a breath though. My son manufactures ammunition for Sig and he is working double time to fill a 1 million round order for a major retail chain. They have been on his ass to get this out as well as the new hybrid .338 Norma for the military. Poor kid.


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

I stocked up several years ago so I am sitting pretty ammo wise...


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

csi-tech said:


> Well, almost all of the FMJ stuff is dried up all of a sudden. I did manage to get in an order from SG for 3 50 count boxes of Ranger Bonded (the old black talon ammo) for my new Sig MPX.
> Take a breath though. My son manufactures ammunition for Sig and he is working double time to fill a 1 million round order for a major retail chain. They have been on his ass to get this out as well as the new hybrid .338 Norma for the military. Poor kid.


I do not follow rules of engagement so Hollow points are fine with me. That is all I order for the AR and Ak I also don't reload so brass is not a concern those rounds are plenty currently


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday to ME! 

Just moved some boxes around in the basement and, lawdy lawdy, "found" a Cabela's plastic 50 cal can FULL of Herters Russian Steel Cased .223 from Ought 7 that I forgot I bought! 

:tango_face_grin:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I usually buy from ammoseek, gunbot and Palmetostatearmory, but also buy locally. Locally from places like Fleet Farm. Have decent deals on 7.62x39 ammo.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

I bought two fifty five gallon drums from Academy back a while ago of 556. But for mainly bulk training ammo basically I like that LAX ammo. Just to get a gun worn in and my hands used to it. Once out of every 250 I'll find one that requires a double strike. I still like it a lot better than Remington umc


----------



## SRU Viper (Mar 17, 2020)

Before all of my weapons and ammo sunk in a jetski accident, I had good luck with " ammoman ". They have been pretty well my go-to for a while. I have also used " Ammunition Depot " with decent success. Before the horrible accident I mean.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

At least you guys GET your ammo before it succumbs to some unfortunate fate. Mine never makes it to my door. I order it, and even with a tracking number, it never seems to show up. I guess it's called an Unfortunate Shipping Accident.


----------

